# Can you BMI stop you being able to adopt through a local authority?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

My husband and I are starting to look into adoption through a local authority, probably Bradford. My husband and I have a BMI at just over 40, is this something that will be a barrier to adoption? I can't find any information about it that is specific. I rang the LA and requested an information pack. I mentioned BMI and they said it can have an effect on whether an application is successful or not, but wasn't very specific. My dh and I are healthy, work full time, go the gym and have no medical conditions.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi
My husband and I are adopting through our local authority, in fact go to panel in 2 weeks! I was concerned when initially applying as mine was 33. However it has not been an issue , we completed our medical forms and there is a section to complete regarding diet, lifestyle etc. I said I cooked from scratch (mainly) and walk my dog, Zumba, yoga and was aware I needed to reduce my BMI and they were happy with that. My social worker said the medical adviser didnt even comment on it so that was a relief!
I think they are more concerned you live a healthy lifestyle and would encourage your children to do the same. I can only speak from my experience with my local authority but our experience had been a good one.

Hope that helps, I don't really post on here but wanted to reply as I know it worried me. Am sure others will comment with their experiences there always seems to be lots of good advice on this forum.

Good luck


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting, that has helped put my mind more at resT. My Bmi though is 44. I am bringing it down though (have lost 1.5 stones) and I exercise and go to the gym
gym and touch wood don't gave any health complaicomplaints. I wonder if bmi at that level will mean being turned down. There is nothing specific I can find. If that was the only reason would they advise you lose weight before the panel do you think?

Good luck with your adoption, how exciting.


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think if you are showing that you are working to bring it down and you discuss it with them from the start you will be okay and like you say if you can show them you have been working on it up to panel it shows your commitment. I brought it up with them in my initial visit. My GP who did our medicals also commented that we were fit and healthy as they have a section to complete on the medical form. You sound as though you are doing everything you can to prepare yourselves and you lead active lifestyles. 

I do understand some authorities may be a bit stricter than ours but wish you lots  o of luck.


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Also well done on losing 1.5 stones


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you for your lovely comments. X


----------



## Bea39 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi hle

We are currently on a 6 month break before we can progress from stage 1 to stage 2 due to my bmi being high around 39 when I had my medical. 

We had a meeting with our sw and discussed lifestyle, agreed to try a lose some weight although not a specified amount just to show a progression.  So far a stone down its a start but slow progress for me.

I would try and get your bmi under 40 as baaf recommend this and do all you can to reduce it.  I know it is hard but as our social worker said we want you around and fit and well in 30 or 40 years to enjoy your children and grandchildren.

Oh and have a plan when you meet your la telling them your aware bmi is high but you are dealing with it and making a lifestyle change

Keep up the good work and hopethings go smooth for you


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Had you lost any weight when you met with them? I wonder why if you are under baafs recommended bmi why they would put you on hold for six months? It's hard isn't it but I wish you luck x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

My bmi was 55 when I started prep and 51 when approved last year.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I work with someone who was told to loose 2 stone before she would be accepted, she has lost the weight and has now got her babies


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi

Just a suggestion to make sure your gp is aware you are losing weight.  They can back you up that you are addressing the changes in their report etc.

Good luck x


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi 

My BMI is mid 30s and I have a health condition. It was mentioned at panel and asked if I was losing weight. I said I exercise 3 times a week and eat quite healthily due to my condition. We were unanimously approved and have matching panel next week for 2 little ones. 

SW asked our references if they thought I had enough energy to be a mum which I found odd. Who has Lol

Friends who are adopting were asked to show their weight watchers/slimming world book at panel to prove weight loss so I think it depends on who you get. I'm sure I'll be grilled again next week about being a fatty!!

Don't let it stop you applying. It was my main concern. It hasn't held us back.

GOOD LUCK!!
Xxx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you everybody! We got our information pack today and I'm calling to arrange an office interview at our la in bradford before submitting the roi form. Exciting times! Good luck to you all. X


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Fab!!


Good luck hun and all of you xxx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiya.

I don't post very often nowadays but I thought I'd share my story.

I have a 40+ BMI (going down slowly). We started the process nearly 3 years ago while I was in the process of losing weight. From then to panel I had lost 3 stone but still had a lot to lose. It was brought up in the process and at my medical. I had joined slimming world so was able to show my log book, which proved I'd attended weekly and was slowly losing weight. My weight was brought up again at panel and again at matching panel. 

Little Pea has been home just over a year now and I'm still trying to reach my target. Any SW worth their salt knows that there is no magic wand to lose weight. Most just want to see you making a commitment to living a healthy lifestyle, and then following through with that commitment.

That being said, we were turned down by a neighbouring LA, and one of the reasons was my weight... But then they also had issue with the fact we don't drive, that I wasn't planning to go back to work after adopting, and that we don't have a massive income (ie not £30k+). 

It's worth calling and speaking to SWs, going to info events etc.

Good luck.

It's was a hard process but as I'm standing here currently being badgered by a bossy 26 month to charge my tablet, I can honestly say it's worth every stress induced grey hair and every single tear.

xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That's so lovely to hear. Are they funny about if you need to go back to work after a years matenity leave, i.e for us the child would go to nursery four days a week (husband has a day off during the week). Plus work in education so I have School holidays. Do you think this could be a barrier? I mean most people have to return to work these days to afford children! 

Apparently there is a shortage of children between 0-2 which was our ideal age range but I guess things can change.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

and thanks for posting, really helps!


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

The agency we ended up going with isn't at all. They understand that people need to work as much as they understood that I wanted to be at home. 

The issues with 0-2 is that is what everyone wants (us included). And the courts have slowed down ALOT since we were linked with Little Pea. He was 10 months old when the placement order was made and 13 months old when we came home which is much quicker than is happening now. 

I would call a few agencies, with LA or VA and get some advice. We spoken to a few before deciding on our LA.

xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, my BMI was 36 when we started but I had lost 5 stone for our Ivf treatment before we applied so they knew I had worked at it. They asked us about lifestyle and diet and it did come up at approval panel but nit a major issue. 
We have done foster to adopt and had our 6 month baby boy placed just before xmas, we were at matching panel this week and the only thing re weight that was mentioned was the fact I'd list 10lbs since he was placed! Combination of being to busy to eat a lot of the time, walking with him in the buggy 2-3 times a day and not sitting at a desk all day! He's also quite a chunky monkey so carrying him around must burn up some calories too. I've also done simple things like refused to have changing stuff downstairs so it makes me carry him upstairs to be changed throughout the day. It all adds up and helps with the weight and fitness!
Good luck.x


----------



## Pretty_Peony (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't often post, but wanted to add my little bit here as I remember searching for the answer obsessively when I was in your position. We applied to adopt in Dec '13 and at the very first home visit (just an info chat) my high BMI was talked about (I think it was about 45-46 then). It wasn't a massive stumbling block, but I was told that it would be ideal to start looking at ways to reduce it. Then when we entered the process fully and I had my medical, the LA's medical advisor voiced concerns over my BMI and associated health risks (even if they're not present now, I was at a much higher risk of them later in life) and they also queried my ability to keep up with a 0-2 year old. I was quite upset and felt that that was the end of the line for us, but something in me clicked and I knew I could do it! We asked how much they wanted me to lose, but they wouldn't commit to a said amount, just asked me to show a monthly decline. So, in July I joined Slimming World and am now almost 6 stone lighter. I went to panel in November and had lost 4 stone - they were delighted and shocked in equal measure I think. We were approved and then luckily we were matched very quickly! Back to matching panel just after Christmas and I was asked about weight loss again, simply to demonstrate that I had continued with the commitment and that it wasn't done just for panel. By then I had lost 5.5 stone so they were really happy. Our match was approved and now our little boy is upstairs asleep in his cot   If you'd have asked me 12 months ago if I could lose weight, let alone almost 6 stone, then I'd have most definitely said no.....I've even surprised myself! However, I am sure they weren't looking for me to lose that much, they just want to see you make a commitment to losing weight and it going in the right direction!
Lots of luck to you xx


----------

